# Gilbert Bécaud est mort ...



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

sa discographie

ah, je pleure devant autant de chefs d'oeuvres


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Je suis tellement plongé dans MacG que j'avais même pas entendu cette information. Merci donc pour l'info et les photos, sympa.

Par contre j'aimerais bien voir ton site mais l'URL indiqué dans ton profil marche pas... car moi aussi je suis un piannoteur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

une très belle page avec même un petit mot généreux deM. Jacques Chirac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;JC-M&gt;:
*Je suis tellement plongé dans MacG que j'avais même pas entendu cette information. Merci donc pour l'info et les photos, sympa.

Par contre j'aimerais bien voir ton site mais l'URL indiqué dans ton profil marche pas... car moi aussi je suis un piannoteur.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oups, il doit y avoir une maintenance sur les serveurs, je t'en prie pour les photos

va voir-là


----------



## Arno (18 Décembre 2001)

Quelle tristesse alors..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

A noter que Gilbert n'était pas uniquement mondialement connu en France, mais aussi chez nos amis d'outre-rhin

Allez voir ici schnell schnell


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Remarquez, si vous lisez bien son signe astral, on pouvait se douter que ce pauvre Gilbert n'allait pas tarder à pratiquer le cassage de pipe facon Jean Richard !!

La partie sur les ascendants est tout bonnement édifiante !


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pizzicato Five:
*mais dites vous qu'il a eu sur la chanson francaise une importance au moins égale que celle qu'a eu Richard Clayderman sur la musique classique.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comparer mr 10.000 volts à Clayderman, c'est un peu dur...
un peu de respect pour les morts !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Deux superbes affiches dont une exceptionnelles avec Charles Aznavour (il a quel age d'ailleurs le pti Charlie ? va pas tarder a s'mettre un costume en sapin lui aussi !!)

ICI pour l'affiche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

L'internet est vraiment formidable !!
Allez ici afin d'avoir le plaisir d'entendre "Nathalie" dans le style inimmitable de Charlie Oleg !!!

Un site a bookmarker sans attendre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Pour faire taire les mauvaises langues !!!
allez admirer ici un site ou Gilbert cotoie des artistes tel Edith Piaf, Elvis, Joe Dassin ou encore Elton John !!

Une belle reconnaissance pour cet infatigable ambassadeur de la chanson francaise senteur pin des landes.


----------



## ficelle (18 Décembre 2001)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

et pour parler de sa poésie, encore "Quand il est mort le poète", chanson de rigueur aujourd'hui!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore d'idée de cadeau de noel, nos amis de chez Amazon propose pour une modique somme le bestofthebest album de gilbert.

ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Oh la ficelle, l'hommage a Charlie c'est pas pour tout de suite !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

pour la grande classe, Gilbert Bécaud chantée par Nina Simone!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

regardez le rayonnement de notre M. 100 000 volts, en pologne aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

et cette page où Gilbert se retrouve à sa juste place entre _*Bauhaus*_ et les _*Beasties boys*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

Le "Monsieur 100.000 volts" de la chanson française, l'homme aux cravates à pois ! Déjà star dans les années 50, Bécaud a su résister à toutes les modes et quarante ans après, il est toujours bien là. Il vient d'inaugurer l'Olympia en novembre dernier (son trentième), lui qui en a écrit quelques-unes des plus belles pages. 




C'est sur les bords de la Méditerranée, à Toulon, que naît François Silly, alias Gilbert Bécaud, le 24 octobre 1927. Son père quitte sa famille lorsque François est encore très jeune, mais sans divorcer. Madame Silly ne peut donc pas épouser son nouveau compagnon, Louis Bécaud, que François, son frère Jean et sa sur Odette considèrent désormais comme leur père.




François s'intéresse à la musique dès ses premières années, et en particulier au piano qu'il pratique brillamment assez vite. A neuf ans, il entre au conservatoire de Nice où il reste jusqu'à ce que la famille quitte Toulon pendant la guerre en 1942. La mère de François, surnommée Mamico, souhaite donner toutes les chances à son fils pour qu'il pratique son art dans les meilleures conditions. En 1943, la famille prend la direction d'Albertville en Savoie sous l'impulsion de Jean, le frère aîné. Jean est alors un membre actif de la résistance dans le Vercors, et François le rejoint quelques temps.

A la fin de la guerre, tout le monde rentre à Paris. François a vingt ans et décroche quelques contrats dans les bars ou les cabarets en tant que pianiste. Il commence aussi à composer quelques musiques de films sous le nom de François Bécaud. La SACEM (Société des auteurs compositeurs) enregistre son nom pour la première fois en 1947. Puis, il va venir à la chanson doucement à travers tout d'abord sa rencontre avec Maurice Vidalin. En 1948, François/Gilbert Bécaud compose pour la chanteuse Marie Bizet qui lui présente un jeune auteur, Pierre Delanoë. Vidalin et Delanoë deviennent des amis proches de Bécaud et ensemble ils écriront d'innombrables tubes inoubliables.

Rencontre avec Edith Piaf en Amérique





En 1950, grâce encore à Marie Bizet, François/Gilbert Bécaud rencontre Jacques Pills, chanteur très à la mode à cette époque. Bécaud devient son accompagnateur, et ensemble, ils entreprennent plusieurs tournées triomphales, en particulier aux Etats-Unis. C'est là qu'il font la connaissance d'Edith Piaf pour qui ils rêvent d'écrire. Ils lui présentent alors la chanson "Je t'ai dans la peau" dont la chanteuse raffole immédiatement. Peu de temps après, Jacques Pills épouse Piaf. La collaboration avec Pills cesse mais Bécaud devient régisseur de Piaf.

En 1952, François Silly prend définitivement le nom de Gilbert Bécaud. C'est aussi à cette époque qu'il adopte quelques habitudes qui ne le quitteront plus, telle sa cravate à pois sans laquelle il ne montera désormais pas sur scène.

Toujours en 1952, il rencontre celui qui, avec Vidalin et Delanoë, va aussi devenir un de ses paroliers fétiches, Louis Amade. Haut Fonctionnaire, Louis Amade se partagera toute sa vie entre ses fonctions officielles et l'écriture. Gilbert Bécaud fait également la connaissance en 52 d'un jeune compositeur et chanteur débutant comme lui, Charles Aznavour. Comme pour Bécaud, Piaf a ouvert les portes de l'Amérique à Aznavour à la fin des années 40. Les deux jeunes artistes commencent à composer ensemble, et de nombreuses fois au cours de leurs carrières triomphales, ils se retrouveront pour écrire ensemble.

Enfin en 1952, Gilbert Bécaud épouse Monique Nicolas, dont il aura un fils l'année suivante, Gaya. Tout va très vite désormais pour Bécaud qui possède tous les atouts du succès : son talent de compositeur, des auteurs talentueux, et une solide expérience de la scène acquise durant ses longues tournées avec Jacques Pills.

Monsieur 100.000 volts!





Le 2 février 1953, Bécaud enregistre ses deux premiers titres, "Mes mains" signé Delanoë, et "Les Croix" signé Amade. Son fils Gaya, naît exactement le même jour. A ce moment-là, ce qui va devenir la salle de spectacle la plus célèbre de Paris, l'Olympia est sur le point de rouvrir après vingt-cinq ans d'abandon. Le propriétaire, Bruno Coquatrix, pense à Bécaud pour la toute première affiche en février 54. Bécaud n'est alors que vedette américaine. Mais lorsque le 17 février 1955, il remonte sur la scène de l'Olympia en vedette cette fois, le triomphe est au rendez-vous. A cette occasion, a lieu la célèbre séance en matinée au cours de laquelle quatre mille jeunes, emportés par l'incroyable énergie de Gilbert Bécaud, détériorent une partie de la salle, événement assez inédit pour l'époque. La presse relate largement les faits et Bécaud bénéficie de surnoms tels "Monsieur Dynamite", "Le champignon atomique" ou le plus célèbre d'entre eux, "Monsieur 100.000 volts".

Cet "incident" marque en fait le véritable départ de la carrière de Bécaud et surtout son attachement à l'Olympia, dont il reste l'emblème et le symbole. Le nombre de ses passages dans cette salle est un record (trente fois de 1954 à 1997). Sa fougue, sa jeunesse, sa voix chaleureuse et son tempérament méditerranéen sont autant d'atouts pour établir une complicité avec le public qui ne se démentira jamais.

Le marathonien des galas





Dès 1955, Bécaud consacre une grande partie de son temps aux tournées qui l'emmènent de l'Europe à l'Amérique du Nord en passant par le Maghreb. Chaque année, il donnera parfois jusqu'à deux cent cinquante concerts sur toutes les scènes du monde. De plus, il ne cesse de composer et avec la complicité de ses trois auteurs favoris, il crée et enregistre sans relâche. On peut juste citer en 1956, "La corrida", en 57 "Les marchés de Provence" ou en 58 "C'est merveilleux l'amour".

Parallèlement à la chanson, Gilbert Bécaud fait ses débuts au cinéma en 1956 dans "Le pays d'où je viens" Marcel Carné. Il en compose également la musique. Cependant, le 7ème Art restera toujours en second plan dans la carrière du chanteur.

Enfin, en 1957 naît son second fils, Philippe. Fin 1958, disparaissent son père et son beau-père à deux semaines d'intervalle.

Après le démarrage en trombe d'une carrière qui ne fait que commencer, Gilbert Bécaud attaque les années 60 triomphalement. Vedette internationale, son énergie enthousiasme des publics de toutes nationalités. En 1960, il reçoit le Grand Prix du Disque. Compositeur curieux, il crée cette année-là une Cantate de Noël, "L'Enfant à l'étoile", qui est diffusée à la télévision lors de la soirée du 24 décembre 60 depuis l'église Saint Germain l'Auxerrois à Paris.

Et maintenant




1961 est l'année de "Et maintenant", célèbrissime titre de Gilbert Bécaud, signé par Pierre Delanoë pour le texte. Cette chanson sera reprise plus de cent cinquante fois, et la version anglaise "What now my love" fera le tour du monde.

Après sa Cantate, Gilbert Bécaud se lance en 1962 dans une nouvelle expérience de taille : un opéra. Déjà en partie composé depuis plusieurs années, l'entreprise fut longue et complexe à monter avant cette date du 25 octobre 1962 où enfin, Gilbert Bécaud peut présenter son uvre, "L'Opéra d'Aran" devant le Tout-Paris réuni pour la première au Théâtre des Champs-Elysées. Dirigé par le chef d'orchestre Georges Prêtre, cet opéra lyrique est joué cent fois. Les critiques sont plutôt bonnes et aujourd'hui encore, le spectacle est repris régulièrement sur des scènes étrangères.

Cependant, c'est dans son rôle de chanteur et d'homme de scène que le public préfère Bécaud. Après l'épuisante expérience de l'Opéra, le chanteur reprend en 1963 ses tournées (le Japon) et ses enregistrements. Le titre phare de cette année-là est "Un Dimanche à Orly", allusion à ses innombrables passages dans l'aéroport parisien.

Dans ce début des années 60, une nouvelle vague de chanteurs, ceux qu'on appelle les yéyés et qui marquent l'arrivée du rock'n'roll dans le paysage musical français, font une concurrence impitoyable à la génération précédente, dont Bécaud fait partie. Comme Aznavour, Bécaud commence donc à écrire pour ces jeunes chanteurs, dont Richard Anthony ou Hervé Vilard. Le jeune Eddy Mitchell se lance même dans une reprise de "Et maintenant". Bécaud compose surtout en 1960 "Age tendre et tête de bois" qui devient le générique d'une célèbre émission de télévision pour les jeunes.

Enfin, l'événement national qui marque la France en octobre 1963 est la mort d'Edith Piaf et de l'écrivain Jean Cocteau le même jour. Pour Bécaud, comme pour tous les Français, la mort de Piaf est un choc, mais celle de Cocteau marque la disparition d'un ami qui l'avait encouragé à ses débuts et au moment de ses premiers passages sur la scène de l'Olympia.

Nathalie




1964, c'est l'année de "Nathalie", titre phare de son répertoire et qui atteint en quelques mois des scores de ventes exceptionnels. Gilbert Bécaud l'interprète à l'Olympia pour son dixième passage sur la scène du boulevard des Capucines. Puis, "l'Opéra d'Aran" part en tournée à travers la France et l'Europe. L'année suivante, Bécaud repart en tournée à travers la France, puis s'envole pour URSS le 24 avril. De 65, on retient "Quand il est mort le poète" et "Tu le regretteras", chanson dédiée au Général de Gaulle, et qui fit couler un peu d'encre en cette année d'élections présidentielles. D'ailleurs, Gilbert Bécaud choisira de ne jamais chanter cette chanson sur scène.

Après six semaines de tournée en Allemagne début 66, Gilbert Bécaud donne un concert en direct à la télévision américaine le 22 avril, avant de s'envoler pour l'Amérique du Sud. Le 8 octobre, il remonte son opéra en Belgique avant d'en effectuer un nouvel enregistrement plus moderne et dans lequel, il s'attribue pour la première fois un rôle.

En 1966, naît son troisième enfant, Anne.

Repris par James Brown, Bob Dylan et Nina Simone

Après l'incroyable succès de "What now my love"("Et maintenant"), c'est la version anglaise de "Je t'appartiens" (1955), soit "Let it be me", qui devient un succès planétaire en 67. Bob Dylan, Nina Simone, Sonny and Cher, ou James Brown, la liste des interprètes de cette nouvelle version demeure impressionnante. En outre, il crée également en 67 une autre de ses chansons les plus célèbres, "L'important c'est la rose" qu'il chante devant son public lors de son douzième Olympia à partir du 17 novembre.

La fin des années 60, se termine entre tournées, émissions de télévision et enregistrements. Gilbert Bécaud est désormais un artiste majeur de la chanson française. Certains de ses titres sont des classiques et sa popularité est énorme.

Les années 70 démarrent avec le très beau titre, "La solitude ça n'existe pas", écrit avec Delanoë. Mais Bécaud a un faible pour "La vente aux enchères" dont le texte est signé Maurice Vidalin. Le chanteur enregistre un peu moins de nouveaux titres, mais ses récitals restent nombreux et sa puissance scénique n'a rien perdu de sa vigueur. Le public l'adore et lors de son Olympia de février 72, on compte dix-neuf rappels ! Fin 72, Gilbert Bécaud publie une intégrale en six triples albums ! Cette année-là, il revient également devant les caméras dans le film de Roberto Muller, produit par Claude Lelouch, "Un homme libre".

En 1973, il joue cette fois dans un film de Claude Lelouch, "Toute une vie". Mais, après ces deux films, il se replonge dans la chanson et entame son seizième Olympia en octobre. Le rythme effréné de la vie du chanteur depuis une vingtaine d'années finit par se faire sentir. Gilbert Bécaud est fatigué. De plus, il fume beaucoup, et le tabac représente de plus en plus un handicap pour sa voix.

Décoré de la Légion d'Honneur sur la scène de l'Olympia




Comme en 1960, sa cantate de Noël est diffusée à la télévision en mondiovision le 24 décembre 73. Trois semaines plus tard, le 14 janvier 1974, Gilbert Bécaud est nommé Chevalier de la Légion d'Honneur. La cérémonie a lieu - fait exceptionnel - sur la scène de l'Olympia et la décoration lui est remise par Louis Amade lui-même, compositeur mais aussi préfet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

1974 et 1975 se déroulent sur fond de tournées internationales. En 1976, il commence à collaborer avec un autre jeune auteur, Pierre Grosz ("Mais où sont-ils les jours heureux?").

Toujours en 76, Gilbert Bécaud épouse une jeune américaine, Kitty St John, dont il a eu une fille, Emily, en 1972. Il a maintenant 5 enfants : Gaya, Philippe, Anne, Emily et Jennifer, née à la fin des années 60 et fille de Janet Woollacoot. A cette époque, il acquiert en outre une immense ferme dans le Poitou qui représente un des ports d'attache de sa famille très unie.

Une fois encore, Gilbert Bécaud occupe le devant de la scène pour le réveillon de Noël puisque le 24 décembre 76, il chante "La première cathédrale" en direct du parvis de la cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris, titre écrit avec un autre jeune auteur, Franck Thomas.




L'année 77 est dominée par la création de "L'indifférence", co-signée par Maurice Vidalin. Le titre reçoit l'Oscar de la meilleure chanson française. Puis, en cette veille des années 80, Gilbert Bécaud prend du recul et se fait plus rare.

Si 1979 fut une année silencieuse, 1980 démarre en trombe avec un nouvel album en tout début d'année. Puis les tournées reprennent aussi vite, avant un nouvel Olympia à l'automne pendant cinq semaines. Du Japon au Canada, Gilbert Bécaud est accueilli partout à bras ouverts. Il reçoit la médaille d'or de la SACEM en 82, pour l'ensemble de sa carrière, et crée cette année-là, "Désirée" qui sera son tube des années 80.

A partir du 30 septembre 83, Bécaud entame un nouvel Olympia et en profite pour célébrer ses trente ans de carrière. Le titre "Mustapha Dupont" domine sa production 84 par son sujet très sensible dans la France des années 80, l'immigration.

Création de "Madame Roza" aux Etats-Unis




C'est en 1986 que se passe un nouvel événement important pour Gilbert Bécaud : la création mondiale de sa nouvelle comédie musicale "Madame Roza". Inspirée du roman de Emile Ajar (alias Romain Gary), ce spectacle est terminé depuis 83, mais de nombreuses difficultés ont obligé Bécaud à attendre trois ans avant de voir enfin sa nouvelle création sur une scène. C'est aux Etats Unis que le spectacle est créé. D'abord à Baltimore, puis à Los Angeles avant d'arriver enfin à Broadway le 1er octobre 1987. Le succès est au rendez-vous, mais la pièce devra attendre des années avant d'être jouée à Paris.




En 1988, pour son vingt-deuxième Olympia, Gilbert Bécaud met au point deux séries de concerts, le spectacle rouge et le spectacle bleu, qu'il donne en alternance. A chaque soirée correspond un répertoire différent d'une trentaine de titres. Cette année-là, Gilbert Bécaud quitte sa maison de disques EMI pour intégrer BMG qui rachète la quasi-totalité de son répertoire. C'est donc chez BMG, sous le label Ariola, qu'il publie un nouvel album en 1989, "Fais-moi signe". Outre des textes de Pierre Delanoë et de Louis Amade, Bécaud est aussi entouré de Claude Lemesle ("Quand la musique s'arrête") et de Didier Barbelivien ("Après toi c'est la mer").




En 1991, la mère de Gilbert Bécaud, Mamico, disparaît à l'âge de 100 ans. Cette année-là, le chanteur donne deux cent quarante-neuf concerts à travers le monde, dont à l'Olympia où il s'installe du 1er au 20 octobre, mais il déclare qu'il abandonne la scène. Après la mort de sa mère, puis d'Yves Montand en novembre, Gilbert Bécaud connaît un léger découragement.

Le disque d'une vie

Pourtant, dès 92, il retrouve le chemin des studios et enregistre une troisième version de son opéra réalisée par son fils, Gaya. En outre, il écrit avec Pierre Delanoë un nouvel album qui, en seize titres, résume la vie du chanteur. Enregistré aux Etats-Unis sous l'égide du producteur Mick Lanaro, "Une vie comme un roman" sort le 2 février 1993, quelques mois après la disparition d'un de ses auteurs fétiches et amis proches, Louis Amade. Du 2 au 24 octobre, Gilbert Bécaud retrouve son public sur la scène du Palais des Congrès.

De 1992 à 1996, Gilbert Bécaud prend du temps pour se remettre en forme. Le tabac est encore un problème et c'est entre la Corse, le Poitou et la péniche sur laquelle le couple s'est installé en 92 à Paris, que le chanteur se repose. Cela ne l'empêche pas de travailler avec ses auteurs, Delanoë, Claude Lemesle, Pierre Grosz, Franck Thomas ou Jean-Michel Bériat. De plus, on commence à reparler de la comédie musicale "Madame Roza" qui pourrait bien être enfin montée en France. La chanteuse Annie Cordy est pressentie pour le rôle vedette. En 1996, l'auteur dramatique, Didier van Cauwelaert commence à travailler sur une adaptation qui serait mise en scène par Jérôme Savary.

Le 15 novembre 1996 sort l'album "Ensemble" écrit au cours de ces années sabbatiques, avec en outre un titre de Louis Amade.




1997 est l'année de ses 70 ans. Cet anniversaire est célébré lors de son trentième Olympia du 13 au 23 novembre, Olympia d'autant plus exceptionnel puisque Gilbert Bécaud en fait la réouverture après la destruction puis la reconstruction de la célèbre salle. Suite à cette série de récitals, le chanteur repart en tournée à travers la France et le monde, dont le Japon en janvier 98.

Au mois d'octobre 98, la saison lyrique du Grand Théâtre de Tours s'ouvre sur l'Opéra d'Aran, de retour sur une scène française. Ce spectacle, qui se passe en Irlande, rassemble 11 rôles principaux, 40 choristes et une cinquantaine de musiciens. Avant de revenir en France, il avait été présenté dans de nombreux pays d'Europe.

Tableau d'honneur

Sûrement pas décidé à prendre sa retraite, Bécaud sort un nouvel album intitulé "Faut faire avec" en 99. Il est réalisé par Alain Manoukian l'ex-mentor de Liane Foly et dirigé par Jean Mareska qui a travaillé avec Jean-Jacques Goldman. Le disque est très acoustique et enregistré avec une petite formation. Quant aux textes, Pierre Delanoë signe six d'entre eux dont un impressionnant "Dieu est mort", Didier Barbelivien, deux. Accompagné de sa fille Emily, Bécaud interprète une chanson écrite par Luc Plamondon "la Fille au tableau". Avec cet album, le chanteur essaie de faire un disque qui n'est pas tourné vers le passé, un disque d'aujourd'hui.

En novembre 99, Gilbert Bécaud retrouve l'Olympia pour un 33ème lever de rideau sur sa scène fétiche. Malade, atteint d'un cancer, il a cependant l'énergie de donner des récitals enlevés et fort réussis. Le public le soutient et l'encourage.

Depuis près de 50 ans, Gilbert Bécaud enflamme les scènes du monde entier et réunit un public de tous âges. Brillant compositeur, artiste généreux, et interprète hors pair, il appartient au patrimoine de la chanson française.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

il appartenait eu-je du rectifier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

une page de mon fournisseur de pianos où l'on voit Gilberte n compagnie des plus grands : Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Swiatoslaw Richter et Duke Ellington


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2001)

La Biographie résumée de Gilbert Bécaud par Max Gallo ! ("Gilbert Bécaud, sa vie, son uvre" par Max Gallo sortira chez Plon en 24 volumes fin 2001.)

-------------------------------
Gilbert Bécaud - Biographie
-------------------------------


C'est juste après l'armistice de la grande guerre que nait Francois Silly, le 24 octobre 1927. Il part faire son service militaire le 14 avril 1932 mais il est réformé à cause de son fort caractère (il était déja très soupe-au-lait) mais surtout a cause des ses camarade de chambrée qui profite de son jeune age pour lui éclater la tronche. En sortant de la caserne Clémenceau, avenue du 14 juin, il aura ces mots : "il m'le paieront ces enculés".

Francois s'intéresse à la musique dès ses premières années et en particulier au piano. En effet, il a appris a connaitre l'instrument alors qu'il était mousse sur le chalut "P'oan o tiskenn da Vontroulez" de Paimpol. Le capitaine, un vieux loup de mer du nom de Jañ Farloutig avait en effet un xylophone dans sa carrée ou le jeune Francois découvrit ses dons de pianistes. Par un furieux coup du sort, il meurt dans le naufrage du "P'oan o tiskenn da Vontroulez" au large de la Cochinchine.

A la fin de la guerre, francois a 20 ans le 24 octobre 1947. Il rencontre Simone Charpoulette, une charcutière de la rue de la Grange-aux-Belles près du canal Saint-Martin. Il l'épouse après avoir enregistré son premier album "tralala" (1948).

En 1950 François/Gilbert Bécaud rencontre Jacques Pills, chanteur très à la mode à cette époque. Bécaud devient son accompagnateur, et ensemble, ils entreprennent plusieurs tournées triomphales, en particulier aux Etats-Unis. C'est là qu'il font la connaissance d'Edith Piaf pour qui ils rêvent d'écrire. Ils lui présentent alors la chanson "Je t'ai dans la peau" dont la chanteuse raffole immédiatement. Peu de temps après, Jacques Pills épouse Piaf. C'est la grosse veste pour Bécaud qui en secret aime Piaf ! Il s'enfuit dans la 5e avenue, tourne a droite dans la 47th street, prends la 4e a droite sur Broadway et se précipite chez ouan-heung-low burger ou il prend une cuite magistrale. En allant pisser vers 2 heures du mat, il se prend les doigts dans la prise de courant et fait peter la centrale électrique John Fitzgerald Washington qui délivre l'électricité à toute la pointe sud de manhattan. C'est le black-out total. Gilbert meurt sur le coup. Ce coup d'éclat lui vaudra le surnom de Mr 100.000.000.000.000.000 volts.

En 1955 le professeur Cromagnoski qui vient de voir un film a la télé greffe le cerveau de Joe Kennedy dans le corps de Gilbert. La greffe ne tient pas et Gilbert est déclaré mort par le coroner Huggy-the-good-pipes à la morgue de la 42th street.

Simone Charpoulette le quitte le 15 juin 2001 pour s'enfuir avec Roger Fourameur, la doublure-cascade de Jean Lefèbvre dans "Ne nous fachons pas !".

Gilbert Bécaut meurt d'un cancer le 18 décembre 2001 à Paris


--------------------------------


----------



## jfr (19 Décembre 2001)

j'aime mieux cette version-là de sa bio...
perso, bécaud m'a toujours gonflé, sauf quelques-unes de ses premières chansons ("alors, raconte", "le pianiste de Varsovie", et puis c'est à peu près tout en fait).
Mais je m'incline devant l'enthousiasme (et l'humour) du fan...


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Décembre 2001)

'

N'empêche qu'ils auraient pû prévoir un groupe électrogène chez EDF, parce que 100 000 volts en moins d'un coup et  pouf ! j'ai eu une coupure d'électricité moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)




----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*j'aime mieux cette version-là de sa bio...
perso, bécaud m'a toujours gonflé, sauf quelques-unes de ses premières chansons ("alors, raconte", "le pianiste de Varsovie", et puis c'est à peu près tout en fait).
Mais je m'incline devant l'enthousiasme (et l'humour) du fan...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi non plus je n'appréciais pas particulièrement le personnage. Surtout depuis une fameuse fausse interview de Raphaël Mezrahi sur Canal Plus. Ce dernier jouait le journaliste débutant très niais... Il tenta d'interviewer Gilbert Bécaud, mais il fit exprès de le prendre pour quelqu'un d'autre. C'est là que Bécaud lui a presque mit un poing sur la gueule en lui disant: "Je suis Gilbert Bécaud, moi!". Je crois que c'est bien le seul à avoir réagi de cette façon à Mezrahi. Un peu d'humilité...


----------



## Arno (19 Décembre 2001)

J'ose le dire, sa mort m'en fait toucher une sans faire bouger l'autre


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Décembre 2001)

de toute façon, c'est comme les scouts, un bon gilbert bécaud est un gilbert bécaud mort

hin hin hin ©


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

tout ce que vous pouvez dire, maintenant ça le laisse froid, si on parlait des vivants, attention aux procès pour diffamation


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*tout ce que vous pouvez dire, maintenant ça le laisse froid, si on parlait des vivants, attention aux procès pour diffamation    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les vivants... ben la chanson francophone est bien mal en point avec tout le vômi qui déferle sur nos ondes: Les Lara Fabian, Alizée, Garou, Céline Dion, les comédies musicales à deux francs cinquante, tout ça dans le désordre et j'en oublie... Les bons sont partis: Brassens, Gainsbourg. Ils en restent encore quelque uns: Miossec, Noir Désir, Clarika, mais ils restent un peu dans l'ombre malheureusement...


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

Et Jack LANTIER, vous connaissez ? Bon OK facile


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

Un chanteur qui m'a fait réver quand j'avais 13 ans : Frédéric François, comme quoi on change


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

Pfff... j'allais oublier mireille MATHIEU, quelle étourdie je fais


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

Et STONE et CHARDEN ???


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

Et les VILLAGE PEOPLE


----------



## jfr (19 Décembre 2001)

Arrête le massacre, barbarella!

Et on a dit des chanteurs VIVANTS


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

alizée, elle est sympa enfin, touba serait là, il me contredirait pas


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*Arrête le massacre, barbarella!

Et on a dit des chanteurs VIVANTS   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tous ceux que j'ai cité sont morts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pour ça qu'on les voit plus à la télé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personne ne me tient au courant, quoique qu'avec les volts récupérés...


----------



## baax (19 Décembre 2001)

Pour tous les amoureux de la chanson Francaise, la seule l'unique, je vous conseille le Noctambule aux alentours de la place Pigalle où Pierre Carré officie toutes les nuits deans de jolis gilets boudinnants et interprete sans vergogne les plus inoubliables "standards" Francais !!

oui Môssieur !!

Faite gaffe a pas prendre un smith&wesson sur vous !! l'ensemble de la soirée au noctambule provoque couramment des suicides !!


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

oh la super gaffe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et Chantal GOYA ???


----------



## jfr (19 Décembre 2001)

Non, le seul qui faisait au moins autant de volts que Bécaud, c'était Claude François...


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

présenté comme ça ça fait un cucu, t'aurais du introduire ton sujet


----------



## Azrael (19 Décembre 2001)

Non mais on rêve...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et Britney Spears vous l'oubliez ??? Celle qui me fait rêver toutes les nuits !!!!  
Vivement qu'elle murisse un peu et tèj Justin !


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Azrael:
*Non mais on rêve...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et Britney Spears vous l'oubliez ??? Celle qui me fait rêver toutes les nuits !!!!  
Vivement qu'elle murisse un peu et tèj Justin !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lol, az', tu mets des liens à plus de 79Mo lol


----------



## Azrael (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*lol, az', tu mets des liens à plus de 79Mo lol    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est qu'elle pèse son poid mine de rien la demoiselle...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis mauvaise langue [ dans cas ci, mais dans d'autres circonstances.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ]  ....


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Azrael:
*

C'est qu'elle pèse son poid mine de rien la demoiselle...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis mauvaise langue [ dans cas ci, mais dans d'autres circonstances.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ]  ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pourtant l'autre jour tu la portais d'une seule main quand elle dansait sur ton Ti


----------



## Azrael (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pourtant l'autre jour tu la portais d'une seule main quand elle dansait sur ton Ti    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es sûr que c'était la main ????


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Azrael:
*

T'es sûr que c'était la main ????    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu sais, j'essaye de me retenir depusi qu'un flamand a dis que je suis propre sur moi!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2001)

jfr à dit
Et on a dit des chanteurs VIVANTS    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-----------------------------------------------

bah y a 

- Henry Salvador

son dernier disque j'ai beaucoup aimé voui voui    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 décembre 2001 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

aaaahh Oupsy chérie, ça faisait longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2001)

Francis Cabrel


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_cheer.gif[/im] aaaahh Oupsy chérie, ça faisait longtemps !!![img]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_cheer.gif[/im][/b]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salam alèm,

hihihihi ta comme un p'tit pbm toa hihihihihi

tu voulais dire koi  aaaah voui hihihihi  

 [img]http://forums.absolut-touba.com/images/smiles/icon_cheer.gif*


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2001)

salam oupsy

quel problème?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

...ce matin bouffé par le crabe. Je sais que la plupart des posteurs de Macgé ne le connaissent pas, mais dites vous qu'il a eu sur la chanson francaise une importance au moins égale que celle qu'a eu Richard Clayderman sur la musique classique.

Mais pourquoi ce sujet sur macgé ? Tout simplement parce que dans la seconde pub Wizard Sec qu'il a tourné, il y avait un Apple II dans le décor !! 

Merci Gilbert, nous ne t'oublierons pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

une image peut-être


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

une autre pour montrer le charme de ce chanteur qui enchanta mes jeunes années


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

une autre, alors à l'apogée de sa carrière, à 70ans


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2001)

les paroles de ces meilleures chansons, quel poète


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
tu sais, j'essaye de me retenir depusi qu'un flamand a dis que je suis propre sur moi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
...tu sais ce que le flamand te dit ??????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...un bon paquet de frites bien grasses et molles dans la g...... une fois ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vanthebig


----------



## Gargamel (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
...tu sais ce que le flamand te dit ??????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










...un bon paquet de frites bien grasses et molles dans la g...... une fois ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vanthebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

papa, t'es tombé dans la friteuse?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

La philosophie c'est dur à comprendre... par exemple la MORT !!!!
 Ça c'est une question ! et je ne savais pas.... non, non et non.... 
Car je suis un Nignard de première... que de Becaud à la schtroumpfette yavait qu'un pas...
Qu'il se lève le rideau bleu et
que le Dieu des pixels les préservent des flammes de l'enfer. Qui ?


Bécaud et ses stroumpfettes.

ashes to the ashes dust to dust
ill die in january and but ill sing in august.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

_tu nous fais ta Bowie?_


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2002)

En repensant à Gilbert Bécaud, je me dis qu'il doit se retourner dans sa tombe en voyant _Star Academy_ et ses _talents_...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le pauvre...


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*En repensant à Gilbert Bécaud, je me dis qu'il doit se retourner dans sa tombe en voyant Star Academy et ses talents...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le pauvre...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

perso, je les trouve aussi bons que lui


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

perso, je les trouve aussi bons que lui    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On peut aimer ou pas Gilbert Bécaud (moi j'aimais pas trop). Mais il faut reconnaître que les élèves de la _Star Academy_ n'ont aucun talent... et Bécaud a mis des dizaines d'années pour arriver à ce qu'il a été... les Jenifer, JP et autres Carine n'ont aucun mérite. Il ont été propulsé au rang de star en trois mois... Ce n'est pas de leur faute mais c'est le système pourri qui veut ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

A votre avis ,est-ce que Jeunnifrère elle laime le Mac?

Bécaud lui , l'a chântééé uneee bèlllee chan'son :
qui sent bon le ting et le romaring....


Oh la bella putina !!!!!

 Allez, qu'il se ferme le rideau rouge du théatre de maintenant....


¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶


----------

